# Sand or gravel



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

tHIS TROPICAL FISH KEEPING IS VERY NEW TO ME SO I WOULD LIKE TO ASK WHICH IS THE BEST TO USE SAND OR GRAVEL , WHATS THE PRO'S AND CONS OF EACH AND IS WHITE CORAL SAND OK TO USE IN A TROPICAL FRESHWATER AQUARIUM, MANT THANKS IN ADVACE.....CHRIS


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

What fish are you going to have


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

just a community tank.ive seen many reports on sites saying play sand is great to use to ??


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If you use coral sand it will buffer the ph up to around 8, not good for a mixed tank. I would go with playpit sand


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

Sand is more suitable for bottom-feeders such as Corydoras and Plecs. Finer substrates (including sand) are also better for live plants in comparison to coarser substrates, as they don't inhibit root penetration. 

On the whole, sand is easier to maintain than gravel substrates as uneaten food and other waste particles simply sit on top of the substrate, rather than sink into it. Waste can then simply be mopped up by stirring the substrate with your fingers and removing it with a gravel siphon.

Sandy substrates may also be more biotope specific, that is if you are aiming to replicate a particular aquatic habitat or region. Sand is often mixed with gravel or used between gravel to create a riverbed appearance. However, sand substrates would be useless for mountain stream biotopes as the powerful water flow required to replicate such a habitat would cause the sand to pile up at one end of the aquarium. 

It's worth bearing in mind that sand can compact, which in turn can result in 'dead-spots', which are basically small pockets of stagnant water that may harbour anaerobic bacteria. Small pockets of anaerobic bacteria can also produce a gas called Hydrogen sulfide, which results in a smell of 'rotten eggs' and it can be detrimental to fish health if it is allowed to build-up.

To prevent this, keep the substrate depth at less than 4cm and stir the substrate at least once a week with your fingers or an aquascaping rake.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Chillinator said:


> Sand is more suitable for bottom-feeders such as Corydoras and Plecs. Finer substrates (including sand) are also better for live plants in comparison to coarser substrates, as they don't inhibit root penetration.
> 
> On the whole, sand is easier to maintain than gravel substrates as uneaten food and other waste particles simply sit on top of the substrate, rather than sink into it. Waste can then simply be mopped up by stirring the substrate with your fingers and removing it with a gravel siphon.
> 
> ...


great info thx so much.....any idea where i can get White play sand ? many thanks.........CHRIS.


----------



## xBubblesx (Jan 20, 2010)

I used Agros playsand for my malwai tank last year, only 2 things i could fault it for was showing all the waste up and being to fine.


----------

